

Comcast not welcome in city, council says - cameraman
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/10/its-a-terrible-company-comcast-not-welcome-in-city-council-says/

======
a3n
The future of our information superhighway seems to be the tollbooth hell of
the Chicago area.

